# هل يوجد عالم او مخترع عربي ؟



## الحوت (27 فبراير 2008)

*كثيرا ما يتفاخر العرب بانهم مخترعون فهل هنالك فعلا عالم عربي ؟!!

فعن الرياضيات مثلا نجد العرب يتفاخرون ويقولون نحن من اخترعنا الاعداد والتي تستخدمها كل البشريه فهل من اخترع الرياضيات عربي ؟!!!

هل " الخوارزمي " عربي ؟!!

للاسف بالبحث عن سيرة حياتة اتضح انه من مدينة خوارزم في خراسان وليس عربي :t9:

بل ان هنالك  العديد من العلماء المصنفين على انهم علماء عرب, ما هم سوى من قوميات ليست عربيه :

دعونا نقرأ بعض الاسماء ..


- ابن الجزار = من قيروان
- ابن جلجل = اندلسي قرطبي
- ابن سمجون = أندلسي
- ابن سينا = فارسي
- ابن عراق = خوارزم في خرسان
- الرازي = فارسي
- ابن المقشر= مصر
- ابن مندويه = اصفهان فارسي
- المجريطي = الاندلس
- البيروني = خوارزم
- البوذجاني = بوذجان
- الاصطراخي = فارسي
- ابو قاسم الازهري = قرطبه الاندلس
- ابو قاسم الانطاكي = من انطاكيه
- ابو قاسم عباس بن فرداس= قرطبه
- ابن برغوث = الاندلس
- ابن البنا = مراكش المغرب
- ابن روميه = اندلسي
- القزويني = من قزوين
- ابن ماسويه = سرياني
- ابن مهند = اندلسي ​
 جميعهم من الموالي وذوي اصول ليست عربيه ..

http://www.alnoor.info/scientists/zaman.asp

فلا يوجد شي اسمه اختراع عربي او اكتشاف عربي ..

كله بالترجمة .. :t39:

فقد ترجموا كتب الاشوريين .. والفرس والارمن واليونان الاغريق والرومان ..

فهم انكبوا على دراسة تلك الكتب .. فارتقوا الى ما ارتقوا اليه ..  :new6:
**
والفضل يعود لفلاسفة الاغريق والسريان الاشوريين والفرس .. :smil12:*


----------



## Meriamty (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل يوجد عالم او مخترع عربي ؟*



ميرسى جدا على المعلومات الجميلة دى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## قلم حر (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل يوجد عالم او مخترع عربي ؟*

أنا لم أسمع بعالم من أصول عربيه أكيده  - حتى الآن - لكن فلننتظر لعل أحدهم يفيدنا بمعلومه أخرى .
شكرا أخ رياض .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## youssef hachem (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل يوجد عالم او مخترع عربي ؟*



قلم حر قال:


> أنا لم أسمع بعالم من أصول عربيه أكيده  - حتى الآن - لكن فلننتظر لعل أحدهم يفيدنا بمعلومه أخرى .
> شكرا أخ رياض .
> ربنا يبارك حياتك .



تحية وسلام
بحكم الصداقة والمحبة التي تربطنا ارجو ان ةيتسع صدرك للاسئلة التي سوف اطرحها عليك.
1- هل انت عربي؟
2-هل  تربط العرب بالاسلام؟
3-هل تواجد العرب على ساحة التاريخ قبل الاسلام؟
4-هل تعترف بمجتمع وقبائل مسيحبة  عربية قامت قبل الاسلام؟
5-هل يوجد مسيحين عرب؟
6-هل يوجد قديسيين عرب؟
7-هل تعلم ان المؤسسين للقومية العربية الحديثة مسيحيين؟
8- هل تقبل ان ينكر الانسان اصله؟
طبعا انا وجهت لك الاسئلة ولم اوجهها للسيد رياض لتاكدي من عقلية الاخ رياض(وهذه وجهة نظره ...واحترمها)  حيث يربط كل شيء بالصراع العربي الاسرائيلي) وهو اتجاه سياسي لم ولن اخوض به ...لعدم اختصاص المنتدى وعدم ايماني بالسياسة بشكل عام.
صديقي ابن النفيس .....جارك.
هذه المشاركة تنطلق من محبتي لك واعجابي بك  وشكرا لك.


----------



## الحوت (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يوجد عالم او مخترع عربي ؟*



youssef hachem قال:


> تحية وسلام
> بحكم الصداقة والمحبة التي تربطنا ارجو ان ةيتسع صدرك للاسئلة التي سوف اطرحها عليك.
> 1- هل انت عربي؟
> 2-هل  تربط العرب بالاسلام؟
> ...



*معلش يا عزيزي قلم حر لان الاخ يوسف مش فاهم الطبخه .
فانا قلت في الموضوع عربي والمفروض ان اقول مسلم ، ولكن لكي لا يبدو الموضوع ديني ويخالف قوانين الساحه قلت -عربي- .

ثم يا سيد يوسف اذا زعلان يا ريت تعطينا اسم عالم عربي وتنحل المشكلة دون الهروب منها :smil6:

اما موضوع اسرائيل فهو موضوع ديني قبل ان يكون سياسي يا ريت تراجع كتابك المقدس .
*


----------



## قلم حر (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يوجد عالم او مخترع عربي ؟*



> youssef hachem قال:
> 
> 
> > تحية وسلام
> ...


----------



## قلم حر (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يوجد عالم او مخترع عربي ؟*



riyad قال:


> *معلش يا عزيزي قلم حر لان الاخ يوسف مش فاهم الطبخه .*
> *فانا قلت في الموضوع عربي والمفروض ان اقول مسلم ،*
> *أظن أنك أنت ( خربطت ) هون !!*
> *العلماء المسلمين كثر , و أنت ذكرت الكثير منهم بالمداخله الأولى .*
> ...


أنا أختلف معك باٍسرائيل , سياسيا , و لا أرى أي علاقه لما يسمى ( اٍسرائيل ) الحاليه , بأي تأييد لها أو لأفعال نظامها بالكتاب المقدس .
أرجو عدم الزج بالكتاب المقدس بالصراعات السياسيه و الدمويه .
و خلونا بالموضوع .
موفقون .


----------



## الحوت (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يوجد عالم او مخترع عربي ؟*

*يا ريت الاخوه يركزوا بالمداخلة الاولى ويقرأؤها جيدا :t23:*

*لقد قلت سابقا الاتي :*

*اولا *​ 
*لا يوجد عالم عربي ..*

*هاتوا شجرت العائله لاي عالم بس بشرط شجره كامله وراح تشوفوا كيف انوا مش الاساس مش عرب !!! *


*العرب لم يتعبوا في شيء , فقد حصلوا على العلم على البارد المستريح , تمام كما يحصل اليوم في الدول العربيه وخصوص دول الخليج التي تستخدم بشكل مكثف انتاجات واختراعات العالم , او ان صح التعبير اختراعات الغرب التي طفحت العرب :smil15: .*

*ثانيا *​ 
*قلت الاتي :*



> *فلا يوجد شي اسمه اختراع عربي او اكتشاف عربي ..*
> 
> *كله بالترجمة ..*
> 
> ...


 
*ماذا عن صلب الحلاج ..؟!*
*والحكم على ابن رشد ؟!*
*وحرق كتب الفلاسفة , وتكفير كل من اشتغل بالفلسفة والمنطق ؟!*
*لا بل حتى تكفير من فتح مختبر كيمياء ..!*

*لكن في ظل سماحة الإسلام ويُسره تقدمت ونمت وترقت تلك العلوم من طب أو هندسة أو فيزياء أو رياضيات اوكيمياء او فلك وإن كَانَ المبدع فيها ليس مسلماً،*

*فلو كان للاسلام اي ترابط مع العلم .. لوجدت ان من يبدع سيكون مسلماً ولكن هذا لم يحدث !!!!*
*انما من ابدعوا كانوا اما مسيحيين أو فرس أو ملاحدة ..!*



*وكما قلت سابقا اليهود يبلغ تعدادهم عشرة ملايين .. وقد حصدوا ما يقارب الـ 180 جائزة نوبل !!!*
*بينما المسلمين قد بلغوا مئات الملايين .. ولم ينالوا من " نوبل " الا ما يقل عن اصابع الكف الواحدة !!!!*
*مع الفارق السكاني الهائل ..*

*ارجو ان تكون الصورة قد وضحت لكم الان :94: .*


----------



## قلم حر (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يوجد عالم او مخترع عربي ؟*



> *يا ريت الاخوه يركزوا بالمداخلة الاولى ويقرأؤها جيدا :t23:*
> 
> *لقد قلت سابقا الاتي :*


سنحاول :


> *اولا *​
> *لا يوجد عالم عربي ..*
> *اٍن أردت منا أن نجلب لك شجرة العائله لكل واحد ممن ندعي أنه ( عربي ) فهذا شبه مستحيل .*
> *فمن أين نأتي لك بها , هل عندك موقع معتمد في أنساب علماء العرب ؟*
> ...


أخي : نعم العرب ترجموا الكثير , و هذا العصر و منذ أيام الاٍحتلال العثماني , يعتبر أسوأ العصور التي مرت على المنطقه ( ليس أسوأها بل من أسوأها ) .


> *ثانيا *​
> *قلت الاتي :*
> 
> 
> ...


لا يشترط بالعالم أن يكون مكتشف أو مخترع .\
فالطبيب البارع يعتبر في عداد العلماء , حتى لو يضف شيء جديد .
هل تظن أن ( كل عالم في ناسا ) أخترع أو أكتشف شيئا جديدا ؟


> *ماذا عن صلب الحلاج ..؟!*
> *والحكم على ابن رشد ؟!*
> *وحرق كتب الفلاسفة , وتكفير كل من اشتغل بالفلسفة والمنطق ؟!*
> *لا بل حتى تكفير من فتح مختبر كيمياء ..!*


هذه الأمور حصلت في أوروبا أيضا , و لا تؤخذ كحجه على أي اٍتجاه فكري .



> *لكن في ظل سماحة الإسلام ويُسره تقدمت ونمت وترقت تلك العلوم من طب أو هندسة أو فيزياء أو رياضيات اوكيمياء او فلك وإن كَانَ المبدع فيها ليس مسلماً،*
> 
> *فلو كان للاسلام اي ترابط مع العلم .. لوجدت ان من يبدع سيكون مسلماً ولكن هذا لم يحدث !!!!*
> *انما من ابدعوا كانوا اما مسيحيين أو فرس أو ملاحدة ..!*


توهتني , هل تقصد العرب المسلمين , أم المسلمين ككل بسؤالك هذا ؟
حتى أفهم كلامك بشكل قاطع .
و أستطيع أن أجيبك عليه .



> *وكما قلت سابقا اليهود يبلغ تعدادهم عشرة ملايين .. وقد حصدوا ما يقارب الـ 180 جائزة نوبل !!!*
> *بينما المسلمين قد بلغوا مئات الملايين .. ولم ينالوا من " نوبل " الا ما يقل عن اصابع الكف الواحدة !!!!*
> *مع الفارق السكاني الهائل ..*
> 
> *ارجو ان تكون الصورة قد وضحت لكم الان :94: .*


لكل زمان دولة و رجال !
الكل يعرف أن هذا ليس بعصر العرب أبدا .
و لا أظن أن جائزة نوبل كانت على أيام جد جدك مثلا !

توضيح و تصحيح :
كتبت سابقا أن ابن النفيس عالم عربي الأصل , لكنه طلع ( قرشي ) نسبه لقرية ( قرش ) من نواحي دمشق :

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A7%D8%A8%D9%86_%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%86%D9%81%D9%8A%D8%B3

سلام .


----------



## s_h (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يوجد عالم او مخترع عربي ؟*

شكرا على المعلومات الرائعة 
ربنا يبركك


----------



## youssef hachem (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يوجد عالم او مخترع عربي ؟*

تحية وسلام
 شكرا لكم جميعا على الردود


----------



## الحوت (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يوجد عالم او مخترع عربي ؟*

*يقول المثل (كل الطرق تؤدي الى روما) :t33:

فكل الحوارات في النهاية سوف تقود الى مداخلتي الاولى والثامنه كما هو واضح من مداخلة الاخ قلم حر ..

فلا يوجد شي اسمة عالم عربي او مخترع عربي ..

كلهم من اصول غير عربية وحتى لو توفقوا فلن يكون الفضل لهم بل يعود لفلاسفة الاغريق والسريان الاشوريين والفرس لانه كله عبارة عن ترجمة ليس الا .. 

وكل من ابدعوا كانوا اما مسيحيين أو فرس أو ملاحدة ..! 

سنلف نلف ونعود لنفس النقطة .

فالموضوع لا يقصد منه التفرقة ضد الاعراق بل نحن نريد او نوضح الحقيقة التي كنا نخدع فيها في المدارس والاعلام العربي كعادتة .

شكرا لكم .*


----------



## قلم حر (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يوجد عالم او مخترع عربي ؟*



riyad قال:


> *يقول المثل (كل الطرق تؤدي الى روما) :t33:*
> لسه بكير على روما .
> *فكل الحوارات في النهاية سوف تقود الى مداخلتي الاولى والثامنه كما هو واضح من مداخلة الاخ قلم حر ..*
> تلك كانت للاٍستيضاح , و لا زال عنا أكثر من اٍستيضاح .
> ...


المهم : عرف العربي .
 و لا أريد تعريفا معمم غير واضح .
أريد تعريف ل ( العربي) نستطيع تطبيقه على كل من نشتبه ب ( عروبته ) و نعرف من خلاله أنه عربي أم لا .
فهل عندك تعريف ل ( العربي ) ؟
موفق .


----------



## Tabitha (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يوجد عالم او مخترع عربي ؟*



youssef hachem قال:


> 6-هل يوجد قديسيين عرب؟
> .





قلم حر قال:


> > 6-هل يوجد قديسيين عرب؟
> > لا علم لي بهذه النقطه ( بصراحه ) .



نعم يوجد
*رواية القديس "حارث بن كعب" *

*موضوع: القديس احمد الخطاط *


----------



## الحوت (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يوجد عالم او مخترع عربي ؟*



> *الملاحده !
> المسيحيين !
> أي دخل ( العرب ) بالدين , أو ا للادين ؟
> خليك دقيق في تعبيراتك , فأنا كتبت أكثر من مداخله , للاٍستيضاح , لكنك لا زلت تعود فتضيع الحوار .*



*انت تريد ان تستوضح معنى قولي بالعربي ولم ارد عليك بجواب مباشر لاني كنت بحترم ذكائك بالموضوع لان اجابة سؤالك تم الاجابه عليها باكثر من مداخله ..!!!!

مالك يا عم قلم حر :act23: ..!!!

لا يوجد عالم عربي .. يعني لا يوجد عالم مسلم يا قلم حر ..
لازم اقولها بالمشرمحي على راي السورية ههههههه

فلو كان للاسلام اي ترابط مع العلم .. لوجدت ان من يبدع سيكون مسلماً ولكن هذا لم يحدث !!!!

وكما قلت سابقا المسلمين تعدادهم حوالي المليار حصدوا 3 جوائز نوبل فقط بينما اليهود تعدادهم حوالي 14 مليون حصدوا 180 جائرة نوبل ..!!

انت متخيل الفارق الكبير بين تعداد المسلمين واليهود ..!!!!

انا اقارن اليهود بالذات لقلة عددهم مقارنة مع العرب المسلمين لاريك الفارق ولم اقارن بالامريكان مثلا ..

حتى دولة اسرائيل الصغيره تجدها متفوقة ومبدعة على كل الدول العربية بدون استثناء لماذا ؟

سيبك من العواطف هذه والقيها بعيدا .. 

كلمة جميله قالها بسام درويش :

(طاقات الشعوب العربية والإسلامية يكبلها الإسلام، وما لم تتحرر منه وتقلم أظافره، لا بل تبتر يديه ورجليه، فإنها ستبقى سجينة القمقم )

واعيد واكرر بدل المرة مليون لا يوجد اي ترابط للاسلام مع العلم ولكن في ظل سماحة الإسلام ويُسره تقدمت ونمت وترقت تلك العلوم من طب أو هندسة أو فيزياء أو رياضيات اوكيمياء او فلك ....

فهم لم يفعلوا سوى انهم ترجموا كتب الاشوريين .. والفرس والارمن واليونان الاغريق والرومان ..

فهم اذن انكبوا على دراسة تلك الكتب .. فارتقوا الى ما ارتقوا اليه ..

والفضل يعود لفلاسفة الاغريق والسريان الاشوريين والفرس وليس لهم ..

وكما قلت سابقا واعيد واكرر :

فالعرب 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  والمسلمين لم يتعبوا في شيء , فقد حصلوا على العلم على البارد المستريح , تمام كما يحصل اليوم في الدول العربيه وخصوص دول الخليج التي تستخدم بشكل مكثف انتاجات واختراعات العالم , او ان صح التعبير اختراعات الغرب التي طفحت العرب  .

شوف حال الدول الاسلامية وشوف حال دول الغرب والسبب (الدين) ..
الدين الاسلامي الذي يسد عقول البشر ويحشرهم في زاوية معينة ..
لهذا لن تجد مبدع او مخترع او عالم مسلم ..

لهذا قلت سابقا : انما من ابدعوا كانوا اما مسيحيين أو فرس أو ملاحدة الخ ..!

انتهى :smi411:*


----------



## la Vierge Marie (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يوجد عالم او مخترع عربي ؟*

شكرا على الموضوع
و لكن ذكرت ان
ابن البنا = مراكش المغرب
اليس المغرب بلدا عربي؟​


----------



## الحوت (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يوجد عالم او مخترع عربي ؟*



la Vierge Marie قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع
> و لكن ذكرت ان
> ابن البنا = مراكش المغرب
> اليس المغرب بلدا عربي؟​



*لا يا عزيزي المغرب مش بلد عربي للاسف الشديد ..

*


----------



## la Vierge Marie (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يوجد عالم او مخترع عربي ؟*



riyad قال:


> *لا يا عزيزي المغرب مش بلد عربي للاسف الشديد ..
> 
> *




اوك المغرب ليس بلدا عربيا
هل هو بلد فارسي او اوروبي او ماذا ؟:thnk0001:​


----------



## الحوت (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يوجد عالم او مخترع عربي ؟*



la Vierge Marie قال:


> اوك المغرب ليس بلدا عربيا
> هل هو بلد فارسي او اوروبي او ماذا ؟:thnk0001:​



*المغاربة يا عزيزي مش عرب ولكن اطلق اسم دولة عربية للمغرب بحسب الاحتلال الاسلامي وغزو المسلمين العرب لها ..

فالمغاربة بالاصل ليسوا عربا ولكن حينما احتلوها العرب المسلمين اطلقوا عليها لقب دولة عربية كباقي البلاد المحتلة ..
*


----------



## la Vierge Marie (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يوجد عالم او مخترع عربي ؟*



riyad قال:


> *المغاربة يا عزيزي مش عرب ولكن اطلق اسم دولة عربية للمغرب بحسب الاحتلال الاسلامي وغزو المسلمين العرب لها ..
> 
> فالمغاربة بالاصل ليسوا عربا ولكن حينما احتلوها العرب المسلمين اطلقوا عليها لقب دولة عربية كباقي البلاد المحتلة ..
> *




اذا القيت نظرة على الشعب المغربي لوجدته يتكون من:
*الامازيغ (وليس البربر كما يقول البعض )و هم سكان المغرب الاولون

*الزنوج قيل انهم هاجروا من افريقيا جنوب الصحراء الى المغرب و يسمون باللهجة المغربية صَحْرَاوَى

* العرب و هم كما قلت وصلوا الى المغرب مع الفتوحات الاسلامية

*الاندلسيين هاجروا الى المغرب بعد سقوط الحكم الاسلامي بالاندلس و قيام الايبيريين بطردهم ( و انا اعتقد ان الاندلسيين هم ايضا عرب لانهم وصلوا الى الاندلس (اسبانيا) مع الفتوحات الاسلامية)

اما عن قولك ان المغاربة ليسوا عربا فانا لا اوافقك الراي بل هناك - اضافة الى مغاربة امازيغ او صحراوى او اندلسيون - مغاربة عرب.
مثلا انا مغربية عربية

و هذه العناصر كلها تشكل الثقافة المغربية

اما اذا كنت تقصد ان المغرب في الاصل لم يكن دولة عربية ( و ليس المغاربة كما قلت ) فانا في هذه الحالة اوافقك. و لكن في زماننا هذا المملكة هي عربية  ​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يوجد عالم او مخترع عربي ؟*

لا يوجد عالم عربي .. يعني لا يوجد عالم مسلم يا قلم حر

اظن انه لا ينبغي بين الخلط عربي و مسلم
مثلا
ممكن ان تجد عربيا مسلما و عربيا مسيحيا و عربيا يهوديا
و ممكن ان تجد مسلم عربي و مسلم فارسي و مسلم اوروبي

شخص غربي لا يعني انه مسلم 
و شخص مسلم لا يعني انه عربي 


فلو كان للاسلام اي ترابط مع العلم .. لوجدت ان من يبدع سيكون مسلماً ولكن هذا لم يحدث !!!!

طاقات الشعوب العربية والإسلامية يكبلها الإسلام، وما لم تتحرر منه وتقلم أظافره، لا بل تبتر يديه ورجليه، فإنها ستبقى سجينة القمقم.
من وضع اسس علم الاجتماع الحديث ؟ اليس ابن خلدون ؟ وابن خلدون اليس مسلما؟

ابن خلدون و جابر بن حيان و ابن سينا و الخوارزمي و غيرهم.... اليسوا مسلمين؟

و كما قلت لا ينبغي الخلط بين مسلم و عربي

​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يوجد عالم او مخترع عربي ؟*

شخص غربي لا يعني انه مسلم 
 اقصد عربي و ليس غربي


----------



## الحوت (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يوجد عالم او مخترع عربي ؟*



> اظن انه لا ينبغي بين الخلط عربي و مسلم
> مثلا
> ممكن ان تجد عربيا مسلما و عربيا مسيحيا و عربيا يهوديا
> و ممكن ان تجد مسلم عربي و مسلم فارسي و مسلم اوروبي
> ...


*
يظهر ان كلامي كله غموض ومش حدش قادر يفهم ما اقوله :t19:

قلنا لا يوجد اي ترابط للاسلام مع العلم .. سواء عربي او صيني او هندي ..
والا لوجدت ان من يبدع سيكون مسلماً ولكن هذا لم يحدث !!!!

انما من ابدعوا كانوا اما مسيحيين أو فرس أو ملاحدة ..!

 لكن في ظل سماحة الإسلام ويُسره تقدمت ونمت وترقت تلك العلوم من طب أو هندسة أو فيزياء أو رياضيات اوكيمياء او فلك ...

فقد ترجموا كتب السريان الاشوريين .. والفرس والارمن واليونان الاغريق والرومان ..
فارتقوا الى ما ارتقوا اليه .. 

فالفضل يعود لفلاسفة الاغريق والسريان الاشوريين والفرس وليس لهم ..

هم لم يقوموا باختراع ما .. انما انكبوا على دراسة كتب اليونان الاغريق والفرس والسريان .. فارتقوا الى ما ارتقوا اليه .. 

فلو كانت الدين الاسلامي كما تصفه .. لكان المسلمين اكثرية العلماء او على الاقل نصفهم .. أو حتى ربعهم .. أو حتى عشر عشر عشر معشار علماء العالم ..( مع كون تعدادهم هو بمئات الملايين ) !!!
*



> ابن خلدون و جابر بن حيان و ابن سينا و الخوارزمي و غيرهم.... اليسوا مسلمين؟



*ابن سينا ملحد يا عزيزي وعندك ايضا الفارابي والكندي ... الخ كانوا ملاحدة ..

لهذا قلنا سابقا ان من ابدعوا كانوا اما مسيحيين أو فرس أو ملاحدة ..!

واليك هذه الفتوى حول العلماء الملاحدة لتتعرف عليهم ..

تراجم وشخصيات (224)  
رقم الفتوى :  59267 
عنوان الفتوى : ابن رشد الجد والحفيد 
تاريخ الفتوى : 15 محرم 1426 / 24-02-2005​
السؤال  
ما حكم الدين في كتابات ابن رشد؟ وهل هو من أهل السنة والجماعة؟

الفتوى 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
فإن هناك رجلين من أصحاب المصنفات كل واحد منهماعرف بابن رشد، الأول هو: القاضي العلامة شيخ المالكية محمد بن أحمد بن أحمد بن رشد أبو الوليد القرطبي المالكي أثنى عليه الذهبي في (السيرة) وذكر بعض مصنفاته، وكلها في الفقه والحديث. 

وأما الرجل الثاني فهو حفيد الأول المذكور آنفاً، وهو محمد بن أحمد بن محمد أبو الوليد القرطبي، قال عنه الذهبي في (السير): العلامة فيلسوف الوقت أبو الوليد محمد بن أبي القاسم أحمد ابن شيخ المالكية أبي الوليد محمد بن أحمد بن أحمد بن رشد القرطبي. مولده قبل موت جده بشهر سنة عشرين وخمس مائة. عرض الموطأ على أبيه. وأخذ عن أبي مروان بن مسرة وجماعة وبرع في الفقه وأخذ الطب عن أبي مروان بن حزبول ثم أقبل على علوم الأوائل وبلاياهم حتى صار يضرب به المثل في ذلك، ولما كان المنصور صاحب المغرب بقرطبة استدعى ابن رشد واحترمه كثيراً، ثم نقم عليه بعد يعني لأجل الفلسفة، وله شرح أرجوزة ابن سينا في الطب والمقدمات في الفقه كتاب الحيوان كتاب جوامع كتب أرسطوطاليس شرح كتاب النفس كتاب في المنطق كتاب تلخيص الإلاهيات لنيقولاوس كتاب تلخيص ما بعد الطبيعة لأرسطو كتاب تلخيص التعريف وكتاب الحميات وكتاب حيلة البرء ولخص كتاب السماع الطبيعي وله كتاب تهافت التهافت وكتاب مناهج الأدلة أصول وكتاب فصل المقال فيما بين الشريعة والحكمة من الاتصال كتاب شرح القياس لأرسطو مقالة في العقل مقالة في القياس كتاب الفحص في أمر العقل الفحص عن مسائل في الشفاء مسألة في الزمان مقالة فيما يعتقده المشاؤون وما يعتقده المتكلمون في كيفية وجود العالم مقالة في نظر الفارابي في المنطق ونظر أرسطو مقالة في اتصال العقل المفارق للإنسان مقالة في وجود المادة الأولى مقالة في الرد على ابن سينا مقالة في المزاج مسائل حكمية مقالة في حركة الفلك كتاب ما خالف في الفارابي أرسطو. 

قال شيخ الشيوخ ابن حمويه لما دخلت البلاد سألت عن ابن رشد فقيل إنه مهجور في بيته من جهة الخليفة يعقوب لا يدخل إليه أحد لأنه رفعت عنه أقوال ردية ونسبت إليه العلوم المهجورة ومات محبوساً بداره بمراكش. اهـ باختصار. 

وابن رشد الحفيد ذكر عنه ابن تيمية أنه كان معظماً للفلاسفة ومغاليا في تعظيمهم، وهو معدود في أتباع أرسطو الفيلسوف فقال عنه في (درء التعارض): وأما كلامه وكلام اتباعه كالإسكندر الأفروديسي وبرقلس وثامسطيوس والفارابي وابن سينا والسهروردي المقتول وابن رشد الحفيد وأمثالهم في الإلهيات فما فيه من الخطأ الكثير والتقصير العظيم ظاهر لجمهور عقلاء بني آدم، بل في كلامهم من التناقض ما لا يكاد يستقصى. اهـ 

وفي (درء التعارض) أيضاً ذكر ابن تيمية الأقوال في المقارنة بين النبي والفيلسوف أيهما أفضل، ثم ذكر قولاً قال بعده: وهذا في الجملة قول المتفلسفة والباطنية كالملاحدة الإسماعيلية وأصحاب رسائل إخوان الصفاء والفارابي والسهروروي المقتول وابن رشد الحفيد وملاحدة الصوفية الخارجين عن طريقة المشايخ المتقدمين من أهل الكتاب والسنة. اهـ 

ولقد ترك الإمام الغزالي طرق الفلاسفة بعد أن عرف كلامهم وأيس من نيل مطلوبه من طريقتهم، ووضع كتاباً سماه: (تهافت الفلاسفة)، فلم يعجب ذلك ابن رشد، فرد عليه بكتاب سماه (تهافت التهافت). قال شيخ الإسلام في (درء التعارض): بل وهذا هو المنقول عن أكثر الفلاسفة أيضاً كما ذكر أبو الوليد ابن رشد الحفيد وهو من أتبع الناس لمقالات المشائين أرسطو وأتباعه ومن أكثر الناس عناية بها وموافقة لها وبياناً لما خالف فيه ابن سينا وأمثاله لها حتى صنف كتاب (تهافت التهافت) وانتصر فيه لإخوانه الفلاسفة ورد فيه على أبي حامد في كتابه الذي صنفه في تهافت الفلاسفة. اهـ 

ومما سبق يتضح أن ابن رشد الحفيد كان ذا فقه وعلم بفروع المالكية وغيرهم كما هو ظاهر في كتابه النافع (بداية المجتهد) إلا إنه لم تكن طريقته مرضية في العقيدة وأصول الدين، وكان مجانباً لمنهج أهل السنة والجماعة، ميمماً وجهه شطر الفلاسفة يتلقى منهم، معرضاً عن نصوص الوحيين وطريقة السلف المتقدمين في العقيدة. 

والله أعلم. 

http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/Fatwa/ShowFatwa.php?Option=FatwaId&lang=A&Id=59267


اما المسلمين فقد ترجموا كتب السريان الاشوريين .. والفرس والارمن واليونان الاغريق والرومان .. فارتقوا الى ما ارتقوا اليه .. 

ففي ظل سماحة الإسلام ويُسره تقدمت ونمت وترقت تلك العلوم من طب أو هندسة أو فيزياء أو رياضيات اوكيمياء او فلك ...

كله بالترجمة يا عزيزي .. كله بالترجمة
*


----------



## الحوت (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يوجد عالم او مخترع عربي ؟*



la Vierge Marie قال:


> اذا القيت نظرة على الشعب المغربي لوجدته يتكون من:
> *الامازيغ (وليس البربر كما يقول البعض )و هم سكان المغرب الاولون
> 
> *الزنوج قيل انهم هاجروا من افريقيا جنوب الصحراء الى المغرب و يسمون باللهجة المغربية صَحْرَاوَى
> ...



*عزيزتي ابن البناء ليس بعربي ..

أقرأئي :

بو العباس أحمد بن محمد بن عثمان الأزدي المراكشي، ولد في غرناطة (639-656) هجري، وتوفي في (721-723) هجري

فهنالك مسيحين مثلا يقيمون في اورشاليم ويسمون انفسهم عربا فهل هم عرب اصلا ؟!!!

مسيحيو اورشليم بالاصل لم يكونوا عرباً انما اراميين ويهود ..

والتاريخ ثابت بأن الكنيسة الأم في اسرائيل ( الاورثوذكسية ) كانت لغتها هي : السريانية الارامية ..
في اللتورجية والطقس والقداس وحتى لغة الشعب ..
ثم تلاشت بفعل الغزاة الاعاريب المسلمين ..

مع الاحتلال العربي للاراضي الاسرائيلية في عهد عمر بن الخطاب اختلطوا ببعض وللاسف بات المسيحيين هناك يظنون انفسهم بانهم عرب , الا ما رحم ربي !

هل الاقباط عرب ؟!!!

يقولون مصر دولة عربية مع ان الاقباط ليسوا عربا ..
ولكن اصبحت عربية بعد احتلالها الاسلامي في عهد عمرو بن العاص ..

المغاربة المسلمين هم عرب .. والذين دخلوا مع الاحتلال الاسلامي ولكن هل باقي السكان الذين كانوا موجودين فيها قبل احتلالها من قبل الاسلام عربا ام اطلق عليهم لقب عرب كما حصل مع باقي البلاد ..!!!
*


----------



## islamic-life (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يوجد عالم او مخترع عربي ؟*

هههههههههههههههههههه 
كل اللى انت قلتهم مسلمين والمسلمين كلهم واحد مفيش فرق بين مسلم عربي وغير عربي.


----------



## la Vierge Marie (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يوجد عالم او مخترع عربي ؟*

المغاربة المسلمين هم عرب .. والذين دخلوا مع الاحتلال الاسلامي ولكن هل باقي السكان الذين كانوا موجودين فيها قبل احتلالها من قبل الاسلام عربا ام اطلق عليهم لقب عرب كما حصل مع باقي البلاد ..!!!

لا يا صديقي السكان الذين كانوا موجودين في المغرب قبل الاسلام ( كالامازيغ مثلا ) ليسوا عربا و لا يطلقوا عليهم لقب عرب بل هم لا زالوا محتفظين بامازيغيتهم و بلغتهم حتى ان اللغة الامازيغية بدات تدرس في بعض المدارس الابتدائية و يوجد ايضا معهد خاص للثقافة الامازيغية ( المعهد الملكي للثقافة الامازيغية) كما ان المملكة تنوي انشاء قناة خاصة بالامازيغية فقط...
الامازيغ لا يزالون يحتفظون بامازيغيتهم​


----------



## قلم حر (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل يوجد عالم او مخترع عربي ؟*

يغلق لاٍنعدام الفائده منهم و تحوله لجدال مضر .


----------

